# MN Ducks



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Has anybody noticed the large amount of ringnecked ducks around right now? This is the most that I have ever since, whether its hunting season or not. A couple people who I ahve talked have said that same thing and they are live long residents and sportman around Battle Lake.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

There were a ton of Ringers and Bluebills around the southern metro a week ago, but I don't see as many now. I think they've moved a bit further up. Not to mention I've seen more Redheads and Cans lately than I did in the fall.....I'm sure the crazy weather has them all over the place.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree, been seeing tons of bills so far this year. Thats great to see that many around from what happened last year


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

see more in one day than all last season... let's hope they stay or come back for the fall hunts! this is nuts!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's for sure! I was just up in ND and saw so many birds, divers and puddlers, it was crazy!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are cans, golden eyes, blue wing teal, bufflehead, blue bills, ringnecks, mallard, woodies, hooded mergansers, and red heads. Where are these ducks during the fall? I even put out some mallard nests because no one around here is doing anything about it, along with any :eyeroll: organizations  :******:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

were are putting out woodie boxes we just made them this morning.


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thats Funny me and my buddies were just saying the same thing last week, its crazy there's divers sitting everywhere in the central part of the state right now. There acting like city mallards, there in small shallow ponds right in the middle of towns. I dont if thats a good thing but it sure is a wierd site to see.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Let's just hope that it's a sign of what's coming in 6 months......... :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I just saw the first cormorants this year uke: Hopefully they starve to death ebcause the lakes are still not open.

Your right hopefully these ducks stay here.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, they can die and rot in hell. I hate those rats with wings! :******:


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I feel a cormerant is a beautiful and magnificant bird that should be allowed to fly high and free! uke:

Just playin fellas i hate them as well! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We need a season on them things. I also saw a lone loon the other day. I think this is the first time that I have seen so many different waterfowl in one time. Hopefully they can get to were they nest this year.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Almost all of the ducks have fled towards the north from down here. Did see a small bunch of Shovelers last week. There are however, a bunch of those feaking cormorants still hanging around the area. uke:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

There absolutely needs to be a season on them. Talk about an over populated species that does nothing but take dumps in the water for rough fish to eat, then eats all of the walleye fingerlings. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

But they are such a pretty bird. uke: 
I was talking to a DNR officer and he was telling me that they know what the transport trucks look like so when they release the fingerlings they just sit there and eat them. :sniper:

[/img]


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, there's been a lot around here, too. There was at least 50 or so out where I was fishing the other day in one big flock, I personally haven't seen that many at once. I've also seen an unusually high number of canvasbacks, too.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

cant say I saw to many ducks, but on the way up to lake of the woods last week I did see 2 banded honkers in two diffrent locations, bring on the bling


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

I agree, tons of divers. also, i have noticed an over abundance of mergansers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

And I shot a ton of them hooded merganser last fall.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I shot more Hooded Mergansers last year than the previous 4 combined. It was rediculous how many there were. I would be sitting in th eblind and have them flying around like I stirred up a hornets nest. Let's hope that the divers we're seeing now, make it back through this way.........


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

i'm wounding if the ice that is still on the lakes is helpin em stay in this area longer. yea, last year we shot woods, teals, and lotso hooded mergansers... fun, but i'd like something other than that... perhaps... mallards? haha, went west of fargo toward hawley, saw pretty decent amount still!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, the ice is probably keeping them here for a little while longer anyways. 2 weekends ago hunting snows I saw the more ducks than I've ever seen in my life sitting in the fields and scouting. Mostly Pintails, Mallards, and Shovelers. A few gobbs of divers here and there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw the my first cormorants in Battle Lake today while out picking rocks. :sniper:


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Seen some Teal moving in. Lots of mallards and Canada's though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if the ducks that don't normally nest, will nest since there are just sitting around waiting to fly north?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Some might if they are held up ;ong enough I would think.......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am hoping, but I also would think that they just wouldnt nest at all, since this is new territory for them. Well I am not a duck expert, so my guess is as good as anybodys.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Well I am not a duck expert, so my guess is as good as anybodys.


don't ya mean ur guess isn't as good as anybody's? :lol:

Just went out, and still seein divers, very weird, and birds are nestin or buildin nests... hopefully the diver stay round long enough to hatch some eggs :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I might be able to get a couple of ducks to mount this fall if they stick around. :sniper:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I hoping for a nice Bluebill, Can, or Redhead this year. I have always wanted to shoot a mint drake Ruddy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am going after the elusive coot.  
Actually I want a canvasback, or a ringneck to mount. Or some banded birds. Which ever comes first.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was in the Aitkin area last weekend. I saw more ringers there then I ever have in my life. I also went a wild rice lake where the dead rice from last year had formed a mat on top of the water. I couldn't even estimate how many thousand were crawling through it like rats.

That area has been really poor in the fall, it was never that good (at least in my lifetime). But it's nice to see the ducks using it more on their spring migration then they do in the fall.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Ducks-Minnesota.
The ultimate oxymoron.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If the Dakotas stay dry, the diver flight will shift back East.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That'd be nice to have another good diver season again this year


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

There are no ducks in Minnesota, you must travel to North Dakota to kill ducks. :wink:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

No, we come there for the women.....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hope people keep that attitude and dont look for em in sota! :wink: That makes things easier on me when I feel like crossing into that side of the river.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The best is when the Non-Res opener in Nodak is the same weekend as the MN opener. Keeps the competition down in MN.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

PJ said:


> If the Dakotas stay dry, the diver flight will shift back East.


My part of the state, we just got 9 inches of rain filled up every dam and lake you can think of around here.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

It might be a long summer to dry those up.......let's hope it stays.


----------



## Mon1018 (Jun 28, 2008)

We need a season on them things. I also saw a lone loon the other day. I think this is the first time that I have seen so many different waterfowl in one time. Hopefully they can get to were they nest this year. :lol: 8)


----------

